# I Feel Different



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

So I posted a few days ago about how I've hit a wall with Klonopin. I think the dose I was on was the boderline "helpful" dose. Meaning that trying to come down another 8% was below the threshold and it no longer has an effect on me. But I want to come off the klonopin so, despite the issues, I just decided to push through. I'm on my 2nd day on my new dosage and while there are hard moments, I am noticing a difference. I can feel the dp symptoms now where I couldn't before and that is taking some getting used to but I also am not all numbed out and sleepy. Today I bought the Natures Way Alive whole food vitamin that Tommy suggested, which will add magnesium, inositol, and choline to my regemin. I also got calcium with 1000 iu of vitamin d in it. I feel different, more able to feel, more aware and I am hoping that getting off the crap that is numbing me will help me recover.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

hey,

i noticed that u like to post A LOT on this forum

that wont help you get any better. i recommend you get off this site; its made me worse tbh. getting everyones perspective might help, but on the other hand more negative ideas are put into ur head.

get out, live life, move on, and get off this site







)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

cm0102 said:


> hey,
> 
> i noticed that u like to post A LOT on this forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tinyfairypeople, I kind of agree with the other post. Try taking 2 weeks off of the forums. I did that and that is when I saw significant recovery. Eventually, I stopped constantly thinking about the DP/DR. I know each person is different, but maybe give it a try, see what happens.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I just got on this forum, I've posted a lot, but it hasn't affected my DR at all. Actually before a few weeks ago I didn't even know the terms DR or DP, so I couldn't think about them, and even so I still experienced DR. But then again, I am always up to try new stuff if the value proposition is favorable. So if I were tinyfairypeople, I would try it because she's been here a lot longer, and it could have some effect on her condition.

So yeah, try it for like a week or two, see how it affects you. Obviously combine other good stuff with that, supplements, healthy diet, exercise, positive thinking, socialisation etc. and see what results you get. Trial and error is key! However, the big question is, do you want to get back to normal? If so, how bad? If not, why? Are you scared of reality? I sometimes am.


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually enjoy being on this forums because it reminds me that others have the same problem as me, and unlike the people of the outside world, everyone in these forums actually know the "disorder" and understand what it is. But i also agree that one should balance their time on the forums and to go out and live life.


----------

